# pets passport



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

hi all can some one clarify does the 6 months before you can bring your pet back to uk start when you get rabies jag or is it 6 months from when you leave the country thanks ken


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I always thought it was 6 months from the date of injection before the passport can be issued. 

Greenie


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

it is 6 months from when you get confirmation that the injection has taken and the animal has produced antibodies which is at least a month after injection


----------



## andyneilson (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, 6 months from the date of the blood test to test for antibodies.
Blood test is 30 days after date of vaccination but some vets like to give 2 vaccinations to ensure you have sufficient antibodies for the test so would be 30 days after the second vaccination.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Date one - Rabies inoculation given.

Date two - one month later, Blood Test taken

Date three - PROVIDED blood test is O.K. it is Six months from the date the blood test is take until the animal can RE-ENTER the U.K.

Under EU legislation, you can leave the country anytime three weeks after the Rabies inoculation is given, and for travel within the EU (except the U.K.) no blood test is required.

So if the animal is inoculated on the 1st. Sept. it can have a Blood test on the 1st. Oct. and you can leave the U.K any time you like - but Won't be allowed to re-enter until after the 1st. April.

The EU were going to review the U.K. position in relation to EU legislation in June of this year, and it was hoped that the waiting period would be shortened and re-entry procedure made more practical by lenthening the time allowed after treatment and re-entering the U.K.
Unfortunately it has now been deferred until June 2010  although DEFRA could still alter it it they see fit.

I would query if over-vaccination is safe or really necessary. If my vet wanted to give a double-dose (I'll bet he charges double too) I would want to be convinced it was really necessary.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, six months from the date of getting a positive result to the blood test is right.
Don't forget to allow for the dog failing the blood test and having to be re-vaccinated. Happened to one of mine. The old boy passed and the younger, fitter one, failed. She was re-vaccinated and then passed the blood test one month later. I know some vets avoid this now by giving two vaccinations.

Pat


----------

